# Smoke cigars, lose weight...



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

So, I was listening to Cigar Nation #34 on the ipod today and I think it was Erik that mentioned that there was a contest started by the owner of a cigar shop that would promote smoking cigars as a way to lose weight, by suppressing your appetite. He had spoken to a local Dr. about this and the Dr. said that excess weight perhaps was a worse situation than the potential health risks from smoking cigars... anyway, he ran the contest and one guy lost 28 lbs in a month - smoking 6-7 cigars a day!

This seemed interesting to me, so I Googled it and found the article online: Light up, slim down

My question to you, the inexorable members of Cigar Live, is, does any of this make sense to you? Have any of you used cigars as a way to lose weight? Now I know that cigarette smokers always use the weight issue as a "pro" for smoking, but I was interested in finding out if any people on CL had any personal experience with this. I am very interested in your thoughts....

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I will say this...most people who stop smoking ciggs end up gaining wieght. My guess is that its less about eating and more about having something in their mouth. I think thats why they advise recent quitters of smoking to chew gum or use something the size of a cig to knaw on.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't speak for others, but I know when I have a cigar over lunch I usually skip eating and don't really notice feeling hungry. Maybe there's something to this "cigar diet". Just another good reason to smoke cigars!


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually, after I've had a few cigars, I get sort of hungry. Usually for something sweet.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Starsky said:


> Actually, after I've had a few cigars, I get sort of hungry. Usually for something sweet.


Im 265 pounds...it aint the cigar thats making me hungary...its being awake.


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

When I quit ciggs I gained 30# in a year , it took 3 years of cigars to lose 20# without changing my diet. I would gladly skip a meal for a good stogie...


----------



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

When I quit cigarettes, I gained 25 pounds in the first three months. Now, when I finish a good cigar... I want another really good cigar. And I still have 25 pounds too much!


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe they were also chewing thier cigars??? :dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Im 265 pounds...it aint the cigar thats making me hungary...its being awake.


:lol: Dude, I feel your pain... all to well really! 

CD


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I found I ate less after dinner (almost nothing) when I smoked one cigar a night. coupling that with eating less at meals (eating slower and less) and not eating to feed my depression (hey, losing a house will do that) helped me lose weight, which I just gained back during the week I was in PA for the funeral...

I gotta get back on my path here


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I found I ate less after dinner (almost nothing) when I smoked one cigar a night. coupling that with eating less at meals (eating slower and less) and not eating to feed my depression (hey, losing a house will do that) helped me lose weight, which I just gained back during the week I was in PA for the funeral...
> 
> I gotta get back on my path here


Man...Im sorry to hear that. But sounds like your head is on straight. Ill tell you, maybe we should try to have a spot to somehow encourage each other in our endeavors...It would be like a herf. Maybe lame. If not, at least know that you have many many pairs of ears...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mrgatorman said:


> Man...Im sorry to hear that. But sounds like your head is on straight. Ill tell you, maybe we should try to have a spot to somehow encourage each other in our endeavors...It would be like a herf. Maybe lame. If not, at least know that you have many many pairs of ears...


I'm better now...back above 300 but better

It seems that ever since I've moved down here to VA, God's been testing me, one thing after the other. I know I'll get through it, but I'm starting to feel like Job.

I just keep Psalm 69 and Deut 32:35 in my mind (I've always been an old testament kind of guy)

one day we'll have a cigar live herf.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Zack, it sounds like you've had a rough time of it recently. I am sorry to hear that brother. I sounds like you have a good perspective and faith in yourself. That counts for more that anything else I think. I'm sure you will get past the rough spots with your attitude and determination. 

This place is a good respite from the day-to-day. It's a good thing that we all get to share and herf a bit virtually, online... always here to talk!

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I'm better now...back above 300 but better
> 
> It seems that ever since I've moved down here to VA, God's been testing me, one thing after the other. I know I'll get through it, but I'm starting to feel like Job.
> 
> ...


Our tests only make us better people. One thing about God...he wont put more on your plate than you can eat. Thank God for you. Job was a very special person to God...not a bad place to be. trying at times, but not bad. Remember Romans 8:28 as well.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong. When I get done smoking, I feel the need to have a snack. Perhaps it's due to the aftertaste of the cigar. I sure hope no one's putting anything funny in my cigars!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

acharpe said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong. When I get done smoking, I feel the need to have a snack. Perhaps it's due to the aftertaste of the cigar. I sure hope no one's putting anything funny in my cigars!


I know that after the cigar, I do sometimes get an aftertaste that just wont go away. I tend to use sweet things to compensate.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mrgatorman said:


> I know that after the cigar, I do sometimes get an aftertaste that just wont go away. I tend to use sweet things to compensate.


speaking of aftertaste. I once had a cigar that had one of those sweet tips. it left that damn saccharin taste in my mouth for a week


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> speaking of aftertaste. I once had a cigar that had one of those sweet tips. it left that damn saccharin taste in my mouth for a week


I really dont like those anymore and havent for many years. It just doesnt taste good to me. JAFO...


----------



## cabaiguan (Mar 21, 2007)

This is a great thread! I just lost some weight laughing at all of the comments. Thanks Ceedee

Cabby


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

I've read a few things about this because I know cigs work so I am going to have a cigar as desert while losing weight perhaps get some cigar sweets. I will let you all know if this helps I need to lose 60 pounds. I carry my weight well I only look about 30 over weight but I'm not healthy and I figure a cigar or two a day isn't healthy either (in my opinion but if it will make me drop the weight and then go back to casual smoking) then the health pro will outweigh the cons. Nicotine suppress your appetite and having a cigar to keep your mouth and brain and taste buds occupied during cravings cuts back your calories.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I've lost 50 pounds in the last 5 months while going from 2-3 cigars a day to 4-8 per day. I would think that my new workout routine and a better diet has more to do with it though.


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> I've lost 50 pounds in the last 5 months while going from 2-3 cigars a day to 4-8 per day. I would think that my new workout routine and a better diet has more to do with it though.


oh yeah undeniably you need to diet and exercise I'm saying adding this along with a regiment and congratulations on your success!!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I've also lost a bunch of weight over the past year and I think smoking cigars has had some effect on it. Definitely the diet plus the 3-4 miles a day on the treadmill is more responsible, but I do find mysef very often smoking rather than snacking. Also, I've noticed that when still hungry after eating dinner, a smoke will kill my appetite. I was already smoking when I started the diet and didn't include smoking as part of my plan. I do feel that it's helped though. One hard thing for me was breaking the habit of alcohol with my smokes. Nothing will wreck your diet like alcohol. I've lost over 100 pounds since last September.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting thread.

I have lost over 60 pounds in 4 months since going on a Dr approved _scrict_ diet (I have type 2 diabetes and just could not get the weight down). I always liked a cigar and had a pipe around but really didn't know squat about either until one day I walked into a shop on a whim and got a sampler. Now I'm reading reviews, trying different smokes, looking at the RH in the humidor, posting here.

A cigar will always beat late night snack attacks (not that I have any real food in the house anyway).

FWIW -- saw the doc and he ran all the tests -- it is like I never had diabetes in the first place!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I have dropped 67 lbs from January to May. My cigar smoking stayed the same (3 sticks a week) but I started running and eating healthy (fish, chicken, veggitables, fruit). Everything is about balance. Yes, smoking more might help but most of you have said that it isn't healthy either. And you're right. Do it the balanced way and you'll be better off!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

I understand why its helps lose weight, but thats an expensive way to lose weight. 
Im just saying.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn,,,,talking about reincarnating an old thread....It took
me a page to notice I didn't recognize anyone posting...


----------

